# Six-Ten Ammo



## Ace90 (Feb 21, 2015)

Purchased a new Six-Ten. Tried loading Winchester . 22lr Super-X small game and they stopped insertion at the case rim. Odd.

Tried Remington Thunder, no loading of cylinders problem. Tried CCI mini-max, also no loading problem.

Have others noticed select ammo too big for cylinder bores?

Thanks


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

As long as it meets SAAMI spec for .22LR it should load. Are the cylinders clean? Did you clean the brand new gun prior to the first range trip?


----------



## Ace90 (Feb 21, 2015)

Good point. So far just slightly-oiled end of rod wipes.

Maybe I need to clean cylinder bores with gun solvent?


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

What is a six ten?


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

I noticed on the new Single-Six that the Winchester was easier than the cheapo Mexican CI stuff, but still not as good as the CCI ammo which slid right in. A good push gets the larger ones in there, but make sure they are WELL seated before rotating for the next round...


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Sierra_Hunter said:


> What is a six ten?


Ruger's ten-shot version of the Single-Six. Or, I assume that's what the OP is talking about. Single-Ten is what Ruger calls it.

That, or I'm all messed up again.


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

That's what I assumed it was, but wanted to be sure.


----------



## Ace90 (Feb 21, 2015)

The Single-Ten is a slight variation of the Single-Six. It comes without the .22 wmr cylinder and has different sights.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

One question Ace...where'd you find ANY .22 rimfire ammo? Your cylinder sounds like it just needs a good scrubbing.


----------

